

HN: Hire me for a token wage and help me validate my idea. - mmieszek

PROPOSAL<p>I will perform several short development tasks in exchange for a token wage. I am willing to spend 10 to 20 hours working on a task that you provide me with. This amount of time should be sufficient to develop a new product feature, fix several bugs, or develop a simple MVP. If all you require is some consultation, I would be willing to help as well.<p>I can do web app development. Bonus points for Scala tasks. I feel comfortable with Ruby and Python as well. I can handle frontend tasks well (CSS, JS&#x2F;jQuery).<p>WHY<p>I have an idea for an on-demand programming service that I would like to verify in a lean startup way, through a series of short experiments. Each experiment would involve me doing some small development jobs, so everyone should benefit from it. I also wish to check how effectively I can switch between tasks.<p>COST<p>I will charge $1 USD per hour for my work. I want to make sure that I get serious offers only. You will own the IP rights to all the work I would have done, and it is okay if you decide not to use any of my code. I will not charge you if you are unhappy with the outcome, although I will ask you for feedback.<p>CONTACT<p>Please feel free to contact me even if you are not convinced, or just want to say hello. :)
E-mail: marcin.mieszek@gmail.com
Skype: mmieszek
======
zenith-mf-1
Hi Marcin,

I have one idea about a useful plugin for twitter. Are you comfortable with
"text meaning" and twitter apps?

Regards

~~~
mmieszek
Hi,

I believe I will be able to help. Please send me an email so we could discuss
the details.

Regards,

Marcin

------
hc2p
i recently read a lot of "add tests" on Todo lists of smaller (single dev)
open source projects. Would you consider writing tests?

~~~
mmieszek
Sure, especially if this is open source. Please shoot me an email with some
more details.

